# Jonesville, mi - snow removal needed!



## TrevorsLawnCare (Dec 4, 2008)

We are in need of a snow vendor for the strip mall that is located with the WalMart on Olds Rd in Jonesville, MI. Email me at [email protected] if you are interested. Email me ASAP as the first few people to respond will have the best chance at landing the large account.

Trevor B


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

I called the number you sent me but have not heard back, and it was a trucking company phone number. I thought this was for a strip mall.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare (Dec 4, 2008)

snowblowertruck;693970 said:


> I called the number you sent me but have not heard back, and it was a trucking company phone number. I thought this was for a strip mall.


Our parent company is Central Transport. We are the real estate holding company. Most of our properties are truck terminals, but we do have a few commercial retail properties. Did you leave a message for Jeff Powell?

Jeff's extension is 2228 (586) 939-7000

Trevor B


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

yes I did.


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare (Dec 4, 2008)

snowblowertruck;693996 said:


> yes I did.


Jeff got your voicemail. He's finishing up a letter and will be calling you shortly.


----------

